# Theatre Organization Chart



## thorin81

Hey all! 

I am actually looking for a generic theatre organization chart for who's who and who reports to who. Does anyone have a copy of a good chart that I can get a hold of? I am having some issues with a Music Director stepping on poeple's toes and thought that that might be helpful. Anything you can get/have would be great!!

Thanks!!


----------



## tenor_singer

Here's the organizational chart that was used at the theater where I was hired as artistic director.

We had a board of directors who hired three people... the house manager, tech director and the artistic director.

The house manager was responsible for the staff that sold tickets, worked the concessions, managed the reserved seating, oversaw the special programs offered per production, that cleaned the space pre and post show and took care of inventory.

The technical director was responsible for hiring a stage manager, technicians (lighting, sound, carpentry... etc), and designers (even though we were lucky and ours also did all of the design. The TD over saw the set construction, lighting design and the sound design and their crews.

The artistic director was responsible for the directoral/production staff that worked on the show that didn't fall in the pervue of the TD. My responsibilities included choosing the season and presenting it to the board of directors with a budget/revenue break down per production. I also was expected to hire all of the staff for the production (pending final board approval of any hirerees). I would start by hiring a producer who would then take care of all of the show organization. They hired the director, the music director, the choreographer and the different production specialists (costumers, properties, etc...), again... all pending final board approval (they liked to keep their fingers in things  ).

These three positions answered directly to the board.

My staff usually had a flow chart like this:

Producer --> director --> all others on an equal footing but yet now really supposed to meddle in others' areas (example... I would be very upset with the music director if he/she decided to tell the properties mistress how to do her job.). 

I tried to handle the various issues through the producer, but sometimes they were unavailable so I would go directly to whatever person needed to be contacted.

*****

In my high school I make it plainly known that I have the final say on everything as the drama advisor. Our music director, who is simply amazing, has times taught the students a number that doesn't mesh with what I was hoping to happen on stage. There were a couple of rare times when I asked her to change things and was met with friction. It all boiled down to me saying to her... "hey... no matter what you think... I am the one with the final picture in my head and what you're doing isn't within the frame." Usually, though, she is very good at following my suggestions. I am also very good at taking her criticism if what I am thinking is musically impossible or will vocally harm the student in any way. If I were to make a flow chart of my high school's organization it would look something like this:

Board of Education
Superintendent
Principal 

(Fortunately for me these people aren't very knowledgeable... unless it involves a pointy ball... and they leave me to my own devices)

Drama Advisor (me)

Music Director (called the asst. director) and choreographer

Parent committee heads (parents who are very good at certain areas... for example... my marketing parent head happens to be a parent who owns a multi-million dollar business... she teaches the marketing committee which is headed by teh "student producer" how to sell their show but then lets them design and create their marketing strategy)

Student committee chairs

I hope this helps... BTW... in the 14 years that I was AD for the GLTG I only had two big issues and both of them dealt with music directors... which lead to their termination. I feel your pain with your music director. What is it with them anyway *growl*


----------



## jwl868

I remember an organization chart in a text that I have at home that I'll check later today.

But I do recall that the text discussed that there are wide variations from one place to another, depending on staffing limitations. In many organizations, one individual may where several hats. In your particular case, the lines of organization may need to be established or clarified, either formally or informally.


Joe


----------



## avkid

tenor_singer said:


> I hope this helps... BTW... in the 14 years that I was AD for the GLTG I only had two big issues and both of them dealt with music directors... which lead to their termination. I feel your pain with your music director. What is it with them anyway *growl*



Musicians can be a p.i.t.a sometimes(trust me, I was one of those people at one time!)


----------



## soundlight




----------



## soundlight

That's what I've got...maybe you can edit it to include the music director. Or, if the music director is essentially the sound designer (which is what happens in many school situations), just switch that out in an image editor.


----------



## jwl868

Thorin81

I copied a couple pages (as pdf) from "Theatrical Design and Production" by J. Michael Gillette (1997), and have attached them.

Joe


----------



## soundlight

OK, apparently the image that I put up didn't work. I'll try again later.


----------



## propmonkey

here are 2 that my directors uses for his classes


----------



## jwl868

One thing I noticed in the table I posted (and in one of propmonkey’s tables) is that there are a couple instances where an individual reports to two individuals. While this may be the reality (particularly in the case of the stage manager), it has the potential to create problems, especially if the two individuals that one reports to are at odds with each other. It can be very difficult to serve two masters. (Perhaps the intent was to have one of the lines on the table to be dashed to indicate just communication or advisory. Or perhaps, the two lines are mutually exclusive, say, one is “artistic” and the other is “technical/administration”; but it is the grey areas that will create problems.) On the other hand, I am assuming that these charts were prepared by people who are experienced in the business, and that they reflect the why things are often done.

(In reality, in cases where there is dual reporting, the individuals involved are always in close contact, and conflicting directions, should they arise, are quickly resolved. But there is the human nature element, and what works for one group won’t work for another. At the very least, one person has to officially have the final word.) 

If you are going to create your own organization table, try to exclude any dual reporting arrangements. If dual reporting must be used, then it needs to be made clear who has the final word.

Joe


----------



## jude

this is helpful, but has anyone got a chart that includes everyone? marketing/bar staff/stage door keeper/MD/writer/choregrapher etc etc?


----------



## foeglass

I have to make an orginizational chart for my "Leadership and Management in the Theatre" class, and i will gladly load mine when it is complete, but what i was told is only put salaried positions on your orgnizational chart, so if u were to hire your choreographer on a by show basis, for example, they may not appear on your preliminary org. chart, but the person who hires them would be. So that is something to think about as well.


----------



## CEO

Do you think I could download this chart as well, I really need it for my dissertation?? I couldn't find anything in literature. And When i click on the attachement it just downloads the link saying that I'm not allowed to download it. Please help me!!! thank you


----------



## CEO

Hi Is there a chance that I could download this chart as well? My member name is CEO, but whenever I try to download your attachement it opens a link saying that I dont have access to it? I urgently need an organisational chart for theatres for my dissertation...Thanks very much


----------



## jwl868

Check avkid's post at 3:20 on your original thread in the New Members section.

Joe


----------



## chrisziogas

jwl868 said:


> Thorin81
> I copied a couple pages (as pdf) from "Theatrical Design and Production" by J. Michael Gillette (1997), and have attached them.
> Joe


Joe,
please,could you post some pages regarding the organization of the technical department and the job descriptions.
thank you
Chris


----------



## chrisziogas

propmonkey said:


> here are 2 that my directors uses for his classes


Ross
I cannot open the (prof.theater management). Please could you send me by e-mail to my address ,< [email protected] >
Thank you
Chris


----------



## jwl868

chrisziogas said:


> Joe,
> please,could you post some pages regarding the organization of the technical department and the job descriptions.
> thank you
> Chris



Sorry, but it'll take me a week or so - I'll be out ot town, away from both a scanner and a computer.

Joe


----------



## gafftaper

chrisziogas said:


> Joe,
> please,could you post some pages regarding the organization of the technical department and the job descriptions.
> thank you
> Chris



What do you really want to know Chris? Why are you asking? The problem is that there is no one answer. While every theater has similar needs for jobs, we all have different ways of dealing with them. In one theater the Stage manager, T.D., Lighting Designer, and master carpenter, and light operator are all paid professionals, in another theater one person known as the "tech guy" does all those jobs. There simply isn't one answer. Even in the larger budget theaters. Maybe Van and Icewolf could help with this a little... both work at large regional theaters but I'm sure there are many ways that their organizational structures are different. 

In my opinion organizational structure is so different that it's unimportant. Learn what job titles mean and just know that when you get a job your boss may be different in every theater.


----------



## icewolf08

I haven't read far enough back in the thread to know what this is about. I have a general overview chart of theatre management posted in a thread somewhere, but I don't remember where. But Gaff has a point, every theatre is different.


----------



## chrisziogas

gafftaper said:


> What do you really want to know Chris? Why are you asking? The problem is that there is no one answer. While every theater has similar needs for jobs, we all have different ways of dealing with them. In one theater the Stage manager, T.D., Lighting Designer, and master carpenter, and light operator are all paid professionals, in another theater one person known as the "tech guy" does all those jobs. There simply isn't one answer. Even in the larger budget theaters. Maybe Van and Icewolf could help with this a little... both work at large regional theaters but I'm sure there are many ways that their organizational structures are different.
> In my opinion organizational structure is so different that it's unimportant. Learn what job titles mean and just know that when you get a job your boss may be different in every theater.



I am not so familiar with the organization of the tech department of the theatre, but the information which you gave me are very usefull.
Thank you very much
Chris


----------



## icewolf08

Take a look here. I have started to work on this as I have had time. Though it is trying to relate to high school I do talk about the "standard" regional theatre model.


----------



## jwl868

Chris

I copied some pages from a reference that I have for theatre organization and emailed it directly to you.

As others have noted, there is no single "right" organization form.


Joe


----------



## chrisziogas

jwl868 said:


> Chris
> I copied some pages from a reference that I have for theatre organization and emailed it directly to you.
> As others have noted, there is no single "right" organization form.
> Joe



Joe

I received your informations and are very helpfull.
Thank you very much.

Chris


----------

